# difference between permanent residence and ilr



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Hi, My friend applied for eea2 and someone told her that she's gonna get 5 years visa first, then pr and then ILR. Is that true? Because as far as I know pr and ILR is the same thing. Please help. Also her brother is engaged in the UK but he lives in his home country so can he come here on visitors visa and get married? 
Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, more or less. ILR is under UK immigration rules and permanent residence is under EU regulations. Both amount to the same thing - being able to live in UK without any restrictions. So after 5 years on residence card under EU rules, you apply for permanent residence card on EEA4 which has the same effect as ILR. In fact in some aspects EEA card is better than BRP ILR because you can travel all over EU without visa if you are travelling with your EU partner or are joining them abroad.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

So after the permanent residence card does she need apply for naturalisation and then passport or is it different?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's the same with permanent residence or ILR. Remember the rules for naturalisation are different depending on whether you are married to a Briton or not.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Ok great. Thanks a lot for your help. Also can you tell me if her brother can come as a visitor and get married here? Or is there any other way to do so. Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's an entirely different question and you should start a new thread.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Ok I'll do that. Thanks


----------

